# Audioquest Evergreen vs Golden Gate - are there any audible differences?



## kneel

I am a newbie and am planning to purchase a cable for my laptop/dx90 to my altec lansing imt800. I am having a hard time deciding which between evergreen and golden gate should i buy. I would also like to know if there will be audible diffences between the 2 given that i will only be using imt800 speaker.
  
 I'd choose the evergreen, but if the upgrade to golden gate is worth the extra, then i can stretch my budget a bit.
  
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## kneel

BTW, i am also planning to use the cable for my Fidelio X1.


----------



## Xe54

The only reason to pay more than $5-10 for a cable like this is if you want a higher build quality (for mechanical and electrical reliability reasons, not the sound), or in special cases such as a high EMI environment (electromagnetic interference, such as a poorly shielded power transformer nearby) where perceivable hum is getting into your signal due to a flimsy shield (and not caused by a ground loop, which is the more common reason to pick up hum).
  
 Basically, if it isn't making noise when you jiggle it, and you hear no hum or other interference, then it's good enough and doing the job of a wire correctly.  Even a $6500 cable will not sound any better!
  
 So please don't waste your money on $65 cables.  You could go buy some additional music or spend the money on a fun date.


----------



## Xe54

Forgot one other thing, which is kind of important.  Some cables make noise themselves (microphonics) when they are flexed.  This is more of a problem for portable cables that get moved while you're using them.  The problem is less noticeable the higher the signal level.  So I wouldn't worry about it much for speakers, while for line level it may easily be audible when shuffling a cable.  For low-level (phono) it really must be avoided.
  
 However, I doubt that microphonics has much correlation with price.  So I'd try to find the least costly cable that doesn't have a microphonics problem for the intended application.


----------



## Mooses9

i will not say here nor there, however i will say that i do run nothing but audioquest cables for my Home stereo system, and i got kind of suckered into the whole ''name'' alpine'' ''golengate'' if its this it must be better. i say even though i say i said i would say....buy the best cable that can afford your wallet. but dont get cause up in names audioquest loves to do that


----------



## kneel

thanks for the inputs guys!


----------

